# 2009 Haunt Forum Jack-O-Lanterns



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thought it would be nice to have a thread to display the jack-o-lanterns carved by Forum members this year, so here it is. Please feel free to add your pictures for all to enjoy.

We got three pumpkins (one heavily chewed on) out of our garden this year - biggest one was about 60 pounds, smallest probably around 30. We went with fairly simple patterns this year.

I start on the middle sized pumpkin:

DSCF2288 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Spooky1 carved the largest pumpkin and the chewed one (shown below). This one had some rot on the bottom he had to cut away, but it doesn't show in the finished piece.

DSCF2298 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The three jack-o's unlit:

DSCF2303 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And with candles ablaze:

DSCF2302 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

beautiful roxy and spooky ill be sure to post ours once we carve them


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

8 year old did large spider and cat silouet with moon. 11 year old did cat face and bat w/ tombstones. I did the rest. I enjoyed the little pumpkins so much, I think that's all we're going to do next year. I got them today on a trip to the pumpkin patch with my daughter's preschool class, $0.50 each... spent about $40 on the others... so that would buy 80 of them little suckers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous jack-o's, Nick!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Little bump - while everyone is posting pictures of their haunts, do think of adding a picture of your jack-o-lanterns in this thread (carved funkins are allowed as well). I know there are some folks here that are phenomenal pumpkin carvers.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nick, that's a great crop of Jack-O-Lanterns!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's our additions, Roxy! Combined efforts of me and my 9yo. Spared no time expense - the sky was the limit as long as we could carve it in less than 30 minutes lol.










And just for fun, I wanted to get the pumpkin's side of the story.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Bone, that last picture is a riot!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

my wife's witch pumpkin and mine


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Heres ours, My little sis did a great job,huh?








its still out there,and doin fine maybe ill take a night pic later if i dont have one


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here are my pumpkins this year


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Love the pumpkins!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

fick, I love your pumpkins. Nice detail work.

Draik, your Cyclops pumpkin looks cool, I'd like to see a night shot of him lit.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's mine! I was lucky enough to find white pumpkins this year


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There, see, I knew there were more great pumpkins waiting to be showcased


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the white pumpkins - definantly planting some of those next year.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice collection of pumpkins everyone. I didn't carve any this year ... :::hangs head in shame:::


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Here the one my kids and I did.
















from left to right. my 8 yr old girl, My wife helped the 2 year old, My 4 year old by, and mine.
My 4 year old was upset that my pumpkin was sneering at his. LOL


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

We can all make zombies, build animated props, splatter blood everywhere, make a dungeon out of foam, but still, nothing says Halloween more than jack-o-lanterns. These all look especially great. Nice work.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

This years pumpkin skinning....it took quite awhile to skin him ,he was a solid tough pumpkin, next year i will need to find a softer one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that is one JOL with attitude, Sparky


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've never skinned a pumpkin before, thats kinda neat.
Great pumpkins everyone


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn't have time, energy or money so I did on traditional J-o-L this year.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Traditional ROCKS HB.....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you beelce. I have to have at least one traditional JoL every year.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

wow nice jacks everyone!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm not sure if I took pics of mine this year but there are some in the upcoming video I hope to post soon. Seems to be a trend towards more traditional jol's. I have a stack of pumpkin master templates but have gotten away from these in favor of simpler traditional faces. Takes me back to when we weere kids and would sit around the kitchen table with my dad and carve them. Definitely one of my favorite things to do!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Such beauties! Keep posting 'em!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

What a great thread... 

























And survivors:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love those pumpkins and the survivors, DLC!


----------

